# Hot Ditch Kiddie Pond



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

I have noticed a lot of Bobbers in there this year. Rerminds me of one of those Trout ponds at the winter fishing Expos...I think it is mostly the same guys fishing both.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Dave must be bored, here we go ... opcorn:


----------



## Baygullknotsea (Dec 1, 2011)

If Gail's bait and tackle forgets to put in her shiner order this week there could be a sell out of goldfish at the nearest pet store


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

she doesn't have to forget, her personality does that anyways.i'd rather pay more and go somewhere else if i have to. good store and prices though,but that does not make a great tackle/bait/gun shop.


----------



## dav3b1t (Jan 12, 2012)

surf rat said:


> I have noticed a lot of Bobbers in there this year. Rerminds me of one of those Trout ponds at the winter fishing Expos...I think it is mostly the same guys fishing both.


I hope it gets even more crowded..... That means less people in the better areas


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Surf rat have you caught any nice ones this year. I heard of a 13 lber. :beer:


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Bite been slow the last two - three weeks with alot of dinks.. biggest ive seen this yr was round 11 1/2 lbs. Ive heard of a 13 lb being caught but haven't seen it written up yet.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

IPNURWATER said:


> Bite been slow the last two - three weeks with alot of dinks.. biggest ive seen this yr was round 11 1/2 lbs. Ive heard of a 13 lb being caught but haven't seen it written up yet.


Yeah, I fished over there last saturday and it was slow. I didn't see any fish caught. Over on TF, Top Rack posted about that 13 lber a few weeks ago.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

I know of about six fish over 12 lbs in the last month...All caught in the river...My largest this year that I killed and weighed at Gails was about 11 lbs. She bled out from being hooked deep. I don't kill big fish on purpose any more. A friend of mine had a 10.5 and a 12.8 the same afternoon about a week ago. He let them go. A friend of mine Alex Foster caught the 13 lbder a couple weeks ago. He let her go. We were fishing the same ledge for about a week. There was a big school of big fish holding in about 20 ft of water on a ledge that came up to about 12 ft. They moved up on the 12 ft ledge every nite for about a week. Alex figured out how to get them to bite and called me and told me what he was doing to catch them. They were in some cold water and very hard to get to bite. Once we figured it out it was almost every cast for about three hours each nite during the right tide. He caught one he says was bigger two nites later. The guy that posted the pic was from top rack. Alex sent him the pic but didn't know the guy put it on tidalfish untill I told him. It pissed Alex off .Alex is a very secretive guy. he only talks to a couple of us. He is the best big Trout fisherman ever.I can't imagine how many fish over 9 lbs he has caught. That is why he didn't send the other pic to him. The numbers of fish are way down but a lot of really big fish have been caught. The guys catching the big fish are very careful not to talk a lot. There are several guys that are starting to learn enough about catching the big girls the big girls that the big girl spots get pounded. I remember when only two or three of us really had the place to ourself but those days are gone. I see people fishing holes at nite that no one fished three years ago. I remember fishind ledges at nite and sitting on one spot and catching 10 fish over six pounds in an hour....Those days are gone. None of the big fish over 10 lbs I know of have been caught in the kiddie pond. None have been caught on live bait either. There has to be a world record in there. I did a charter yesterday and we did o.k.. Largest fish was about 5 lbs.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

The best advice I could give someone who wants to catch a big Trout in there right now is this. Fish deep ledger in 9 to 16 ft of water . A Fire Tiger Rattle Trap is a very good Trout bait for cold deep fish...So is a Lake Fork jigging spoon. Just bounce them on the bottom. Cast up current.


----------



## malcdncva (Oct 29, 2003)

surf rat said:


> The best advice I could give someone who wants to catch a big Trout in there right now is this. Fish deep ledger in 9 to 16 ft of water . A Fire Tiger Rattle Trap is a very good Trout bait for cold deep fish...So is a Lake Fork jigging spoon. Just bounce them on the bottom. Cast up current.


Thanks for the suggestion related to lure selection and presentation/technique. I'd have figured that a swim bait (storm, tsunami, etc.) with a bait fish type profile would also be effective for the larger trout, seeing that the larger, breeder type trout are more likely to feed on forage fish (mullet, menhaden, shad, pinfish, etc.). I guess the rattle trap sound/vibration is the trigger. Where I fish (when I get the chance), I'm very hesitant about using hard baits (mirrolures, x-raps, rattle traps, etc.) because the bottom condition eats up baits like a vacuum and at $5 to $9 a pop, it can get expensive quick. It is bad enough with single hook jig and grub twister tails.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

malcdncva said:


> Thanks for the suggestion related to lure selection and presentation/technique. I'd have figured that a swim bait (storm, tsunami, etc.) with a bait fish type profile would also be effective for the larger trout, seeing that the larger, breeder type trout are more likely to feed on forage fish (mullet, menhaden, shad, pinfish, etc.). I guess the rattle trap sound/vibration is the trigger. Where I fish (when I get the chance), I'm very hesitant about using hard baits (mirrolures, x-raps, rattle traps, etc.) because the bottom condition eats up baits like a vacuum and at $5 to $9 a pop, it can get expensive quick. It is bad enough with single hook jig and grub twister tails.


Try out the baits that suspend and don't sink to the bottom. There are some that are sub surface and others that will sink 5-6 feet. They might help you out on getting snagged. :beer:


----------

